# its just, ah, a little crush, not like I faint every time we touch..



## lvgz (Jul 6, 2007)

its just, some little thing, not like everything I do.. depends on you. shalalala
i love old school songs! i ran across this on my comp.. love it!
All these fotds are from the past few wks..i have summer school and so that doesn’t give me much time to get ready or go out.. if any at all. These are mostly day looks from work or school. Sorry a lot of them don’t have good face shots. Also, some are not as color accurate.. but yeah my camera washes out color. 
PICTURE HEAVY WARNING

I used concealor as base for a lot of these bc I was completely out of udpp.. it made me sooo sad lol. I hate how you don’t really know how much you have left bc of the way its packaged!






concealor as base
mac firespot e/s
mac big t e/s
mac pompous blue e/s
mac tempting e/s
mac teddy e/l
mac club e/s
provence p/m
random gray e/s on brows
blinc kiss me mascara












concealor as base 
mac swimming e/s
mac sumptuous olive e/s
elizabeth arden shadow 18 e/s
mac shroom e/s
mac carbon e/s
blinc kiss me mascara
ardell lashes
random gray e/s on brows
pictures taken before I did bottom lashline.. which later had hypnose mascara, swimming, and greensmoke
please excuse the hair.












concealor as base 
mac peacocked e/l
mac club e/s
mac black tied e/s
mac carbon e/s
elizabeth arden bubbles 14 e/s
mac delphic f/l
provence p/m
blinc kiss me mascara
random gray e/s on brows







concealor as base
mac tempting e/s
mac brassy f/l
mac firespot e/s
mac ricepaper e/s
lancome honeymoon e/s
mac bronze e/s
mac shimpagne msf
blinc kiss me mascara
random gray e/s on brows












same as above but with firespot all over shimpagne (the whole lid basically), clinique coffee shop duo (darker shade) in the crease, mac copper sparkle pigment all over lid, and mac copper sparkle pigment wet as liner on top and bottom over what was firespot and brassy before. It was a work face transformed into a family dinner look.. more color, but not too much. 
face:
mac select tint foundation
mac medium dark msf
clinique breathless berry blush
mac glissade msf
mac select concealor
sugar tropic tan bronzer
lips:
mac crescent l/g







udpp (finally!)
mac swish e/s
mac cranberry e/s
mac nocturnelle e/s
mac violet p/m
mac entremauve p/m
mac fairylite p/m
mac carbon e/s
mac blacktrack f/l (ugh its all dried out now.)
mac hypnose mascara
cheap gray shadow
and.. I don’t know if you can tell, but I had an eye infection! My eyes were bloodshot by the end of the day.







udpp
mac tempting e/s
mac firespot e/s
mac provence p/m
mac woodwinked e/s
mac carbon
lancome hypnose mascara
gray e/s 







udpp
estee lauder cinnamon e/s
lancome daylight e/s
lancome honeymoon e/s
mac knight divine e/s
mac deep truth e/s
mac nocturnelle e/s
mac blacktrack f/l
mac hypnose mascara



OKAY now these are nighttime pictures! (I love bright/dark makeup, and with school + work consuming my life I cant really do all of that.. lol). this is from saturday night, went out to dinner with some friends
























udpp
mac carbon e/s
mac black tied e/s
mac knight divine e/s
lancome daylight e/s
lancome honeymoon e/s
mac provence p/m
blinc kiss me mascara
false lashes
cheap gray e/s
face:
mac select tint foundation
mac select concealor
mac trace gold blush
sugar tropic tan bronzer
sephora  setting powder
mac shimpagne msf
lips: 
mac stripdown l/l
christian dior cashmere beige lipstick
victoria secret strawberry fizz gloss

cc and comments welcomed! thanks in advance


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow they're all very nice!  I absolutely LOVE the last look though.


----------



## aeryss (Jul 6, 2007)

so much nice looks! but i think i have a favourite, it is the last one .. you look a little wicked and sweet at the same time


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 6, 2007)

I LOVE THE LAST ONE!!! I was all prepped to name the first one as my fave but no, the last one knocked it out of the park.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 6, 2007)

Great looks!  The light green one is so pretty on you!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 6, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!! I love them all, cant pick a favorite


----------



## aziajs (Jul 6, 2007)

I love the last look.  That black smokey eye looks amazing on you!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 6, 2007)

*These are all great. My fav. is the 1st and last ones... so pretty!*


----------



## jess1cuh (Jul 6, 2007)

the smokey eye's my favorite!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jul 6, 2007)

Amazing!!

I have to say that the first and last are my favs! What are the placements of the colors in the last look? 

You rock girl


----------



## juli (Jul 6, 2007)

I simply love it! love the color combos!


----------



## mistella (Jul 6, 2007)

the last one is hottt, your skin is really nice!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 7, 2007)

Beautiful. Love the last especially!


----------



## entipy (Jul 7, 2007)

OMG! These are all SO wonderful!! I love love love the third look, and your smoky eye is just stunning.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jul 7, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## gohgoomah (Jul 7, 2007)

awww i LOOVE how falsies look on you! not to mention the smokey eyed look looks amazing on you too!! wow what a way to pull it off


----------



## Emmi (Jul 7, 2007)

I LOOOve that last one. It looks so good on you!!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 7, 2007)

So many looks....where do I start? They're all pretty...Thanks for posting.


----------



## lvgz (Jul 7, 2007)

aw, thanks so much girls!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirandaTN* 

 
_Amazing!!

I have to say that the first and last are my favs! What are the placements of the colors in the last look? 

You rock girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i used udpp under the whole mess as a base. the cheap gray e/s was for my brows, not the actual eyes. i used lancome daylight as a highlight (chalky white, not intensely pigmented). honeymoon was used as a sort of wash (i think its called), under everything and all the way up to daylight. i find that using this e/s under my mattes (carbon) makes everything so much easier to blend. carbon went all over my lid. knight divine was on the outer edges of carbon, extending past carbon. black tied was barely used for blending carbon and knight divine together. provence was used to blend the whole look also, and it covered the highlight all the way to knight divine. i hope that made sense!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

I love the full face shots- very pretty!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 7, 2007)

you look gorgeous...espically the nighttime looks


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2007)

They all look awesome, especially the last one!


----------



## breathless (Jul 8, 2007)

i love them! you've got SKILLS <3


----------



## Morsel (Jul 8, 2007)

LOVELOVE the orange. Your last look is very nice also! As well as all of the others!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks girls! you guys are all so sweet


----------



## lazytolove (Jul 8, 2007)

i love all of them =]]]


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jul 9, 2007)

LOVE love LOVE the last look!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 9, 2007)

i LOVE the last look!!! the others are really nice too!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 9, 2007)

thank you everyone!


----------



## simplykat (Jul 11, 2007)

you are adorable! i love the dark makeup on you. your eyes are so bright


----------



## lvgz (Jul 11, 2007)

aw! thank you simplykat.


----------



## user46 (Jul 12, 2007)

i happen to LOVE that song in your title! lol, good choice.


----------



## mac'd out (Jul 12, 2007)

plz plz plz do a tutorial for the last look...it's simply perfection!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

i really like #2, #3 and the last one.

btw, what is your skin color?  i'm a c4 studio fix and wondering if some of those colors would look like that on me.


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 12, 2007)

The black one and the one with the teal eyeliner are my faves!

You definitely rock a good smoky eye look!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 12, 2007)

thank you ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i really like #2, #3 and the last one.

btw, what is your skin color?  i'm a c4 studio fix and wondering if some of those colors would look like that on me._

 
i've personally never tried studio fix. ive only tried select tint, since i only like light coverage. in select tint im about a nc30, give or take. you never know if colors will look good on you until you try them!


----------



## Saints (Jul 12, 2007)

Very nice, the last one looks gorgeous


----------



## Jen_09 (Jul 13, 2007)

wow, these are really cute =O i love them =]


----------



## snowkei (Jul 13, 2007)

so pretty


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

I love the e/s combos... firespot and big T.. very unique combo!


----------



## lvgz (Jul 14, 2007)

thank you ladies!
and snowkei.. i love your mu


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

love love the bluish one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very nice !!1


----------



## Bwell (Nov 18, 2007)

You look lovely, esp. the dark smokey one.


----------



## kalikana (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the 2nd, 3rd, and last one! The other looks are nice too, those 3 are my favorites though. =)


----------



## aziajs (Jan 26, 2008)

I love the last look.  It's smokey but not overpowering.  It makes your eyes look so bright.


----------



## meldamay (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you seen this? soompi forums > About Urban Decay Primer Potion's Tube
I would hate to run out of UDPP. 
I do love your smokey eye. Beautiful.


----------



## nikki (Jan 26, 2008)

WoW!  Those are some gorgeous looks!!


----------



## girloflowers (Jan 26, 2008)

i love this! and yeah another person posted- try cutting your UDPP in half!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 26, 2008)

i like your hair! and your makeup of course :B


----------



## mandragora (Jan 27, 2008)

Great looks, all of them.  I specially like the last one though.  You're absolutely stunning there.


----------



## JessicaDarling (Jan 27, 2008)

the title of your post caught my eye
i agree, your last look is amazing


----------



## Ciara (Jan 27, 2008)

i loved them all!!!


----------



## Lizzie (May 15, 2008)

I love them all!  You have a gorgeous eye color.


----------



## lvgz (May 15, 2008)

thank you, ladies!

lizzie, omg.. i think i have such a BORING eyecolor. HAHA thanks so much for that comment. i dont know if its "boring" or if its bc every other asian.. has brown eyes as well. lol


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 16, 2008)

very pretty..
i love that night look!


----------



## Myranda (May 16, 2008)

Nice! Especially the smoked look!


----------



## melliquor (May 16, 2008)

All are very pretty but the third look is my FAV.  Hotness.


----------



## lvgz (May 18, 2008)

thank you=)


----------



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

Love the last look! The black looks awesome on your eyes!!


----------



## MissCreoula (May 19, 2008)

I'm really loving these! I really like the 6th one (bronzey look for summer) & the green looks cute too! All of them are great


----------



## lvgz (May 19, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Divinity (May 20, 2008)

I like them all, but you really rock that last one!


----------



## littleinkpot (Jul 19, 2008)

I love ALL these looks, they're very wearable but still fun. You're really pretty too.


----------



## Saints (Jul 19, 2008)

Great looks, I like the green and the black the best


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 19, 2008)

I like all looks but the last one is mu favorite


----------



## lvgz (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you ladies!


----------



## koretta (Oct 15, 2008)

The last look is fantastic... very nice... i love carbon e/s


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

love 'em! pretty eyes!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

love the night time dark smokey eye


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 16, 2008)

you are so cute! all the looks are very pretty!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 17, 2008)

i love the last look.. can u do a tut please???


----------



## JollieJanice (Oct 18, 2008)

oh my goodness the looks are crazy (in a good way,lol). Oh I know that song but can remember the title, what is it?


----------



## Ebonyone (Oct 20, 2008)

Like everyone else, I think they are all great. The last one rocked it out.


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

love the last one


----------



## amyzon (Feb 23, 2009)

They are all soooo pretty but the smokey look is so sexy!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 23, 2009)

Love the black, smokey look on you the best -very pretty!


----------



## Shazy (Jun 11, 2009)

The last look is a winner!! very classy!


----------



## mello (Jun 12, 2009)

absolutely LOVE the last one on you!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

I love the lip color!


----------



## Candy Christ (Mar 26, 2010)

Last one is my favorite, but they're all very pretty


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 27, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 27, 2010)

lovely. i love the last one especially.  and I used to LOVE that song!!!....ah hell....I STILL DO!!!!


----------

